# No more Hydro



## KCTele (Apr 6, 2010)

SRAM stops sale of Hydro Road brakes - BikeRadar


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

They have tons of ads in every cycling magazine with pics of Cav using them in the Tour.

But no pics of him going back to regular brakes after two or three days. LOL


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

It's a "soft" recall....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

KCTele said:


> SRAM stops sale of Hydro Road brakes - BikeRadar


Dont get excited.


----------



## KCTele (Apr 6, 2010)

No excitement at all, just passing along the news.


----------



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

From Sram's website...

SRAM has identified a technical issue with respect to a narrow production range of its RED 22 and S-700 Road Hydraulic road brakes. This is a performance and safety concern. There are no reported failures in the field.

We began proactive quarantine efforts with factories, bike brands and distributors last week. We have reported this issue to the US CPSC and will be cooperating with the agency to announce a safety recall in the near future. We are also working with European consumer administrations.

The affected serial numbers range from 36T30993767 to 42T39407156. This represents 3,553 brakes produced. Based on our investigative and quarantine efforts with our customers, we expect that there are fewer than 500 brakes worldwide in the affected range that are at Dealers or have been purchased by consumers.

The serial number can be found on the brake caliper (rim or disc) and on the outside of the box containing the product. SRAM will issue another notice when the CPSC approved recall launches.

As always, we appreciate your business, and apologize for the disruption.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Now it is all SRAM Hydro road brakes, not just the narrow range like before.

SRAM Road Hydraulic Brake Recall ? STOP USE IMMEDIATELY | SRAM


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

And that, folks, is why you don't buy an all new product as soon as it is released.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Lucky my BB7's are still ok.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> And that, folks, is why you don't buy an all new product as soon as it is released.


Yep, sounds like the new issue is the O rings or seals shrink in sub-freezing or near freezing weather. Not good for cyclocross nor for winter rides.


----------

